

Unintended consequences? Is the EPA to blame for the bed bug ‘epidemic’? - cwan
http://dailycaller.com/2010/08/30/is-the-epa-to-blame-for-the-bed-bug-%e2%80%98epidemic%e2%80%99/

======
wccrawford
Sounds to me like it isn't the EPA that's to blame (they were doing their job,
and doing it well) but the bugs themselves. Or maybe we could blame everyone
for not creating a way to kill them that's both safe and easy. The EPA isn't
any more to blame than the rest of us.

If they had failed to ban harmful pesticides, they -would- be to blame,
though.

